# Whos name on birth certificate?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi. I am considering egg share at the minute but dont have much info at moment! Just wondered whos name goes on the birth certificate( sorry if silly question!) Also how likely is it to get contact from child in future,how would they get our details?
Thanks stacy


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Stacy

Just a quick note about egg share....if you are considering becoming a donor...... i would say that although im not a expert and know little on this...at the moment the law states there is no legal right for the recipient or child born from donated eggs to be granted access to donor personal details...however this may change in future - depending on law changes...legislations ect....maybe a high court action may result in changes... a case may be brought before the courts possibly based on human rights etc......  

As for birth certificates...as the recipient will be bringing the child up as their own after giving birth to it... it would be their name/s on the birth certificate... also as the law does not allow details of donor to be passed to recipients there would be no way the recipient could possibly put your name on the birth certificate..I suppose it a sort of adoption .. the recipient has legal responsibility for the upbringing of the child/children...

Hope this answers your questions... not sure if anyone else has any further info.. or can confirm if this is correct....    

Good Luck hun.... 

Shattered and off to bed these drugs are just totally over powering me with sleep!! 
Als xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi there;

The law changed recently about the anonymity of the egg sharer;, here's what I found on the net;

From 1st April 2005, the Human Fertilisation & Embryology Authority (HFEA) requires all gamete donors to provide identifying information. This information will enable the HFEA to inform a donor in the future of any enquiries made by a child that has been born following a donation when that child reaches the age of 18. The HFEA will not disclose any information without first contacting the donor. Gamete donors may, if they wish, include a pen-portrait of themselves as a person at the time of donation.

hth,

Helen x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi 

Just a bit of clarification - the woman who gives birth to the baby is the child's mother and as such is named as the mother on the birth cert. 

Although the guarantee of anonymity has been lifted in the UK it is still the parent's right/responsibility (whatever way you view it) to tell the child about their biological origins. At age 18 a child born of a donor gamete can contact the HFEA for identifying information about the donor. The donor will be told by the HFEA that the donor conceived child has made enquiries.

Good Luck in your treatment

Ginger


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

it will be the couples names on birth cert..


----------

